# Sands of Kahana annual meeting



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 1, 2014)

On September 25, 2014, the Sands of Kahana Vacation Club will hold its annual meeting and elect two board members. 

I am running for the Board of Directors.     In order to comply with TUG rules, I am not campaigning on this site. :ignore:  I am merely making you aware of this important election.  

If you own at the Sands I would appreciate if you would review the qualifications of all three candidates and give us your consideration (all three are owners, two of us are independent and the other is also a member of the management company)   If you know of any other SOK owners (especially those who may not read TUG), I would really appreciate if you would let them know about this important election.  Also, I recommend that you vote for whom ever candidate you think is most qualified to represent you (you have two votes) and that you do not assign your voting rights to the vacation club/Mgmt. company to vote as  they  see fit.

Here are two links that provide more information:

www.sokco.info
also, the Facebook page is Sands Of Kahana Concerned Owners

If you are not already registered with www.sokco.info , I recommend that you register to get periodic updates on the property from an independent owner group.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 2, 2014)

*Any SOK owners?*

I'm curious how many SOK owners are also TUG members and whether you bought on the retail or resale market?  

Bruce


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 3, 2014)

I am an owner of SOK.  I bought resale.  At the time, I could never get any trades into Hawaii so I bought on ebay.  I paid $4500 for a 2 bedroom every other year.  Then the owner asked if I wanted to buy the opposite year and I told her that I couldnt afford it so she just gave it to me.  

Now it might not be the best bargain; I have seen them on ebay for less but I feel I have received my money's worth.   A few years later I bought on Kauai for $900 for a 2 bedroom and even that price can be beat these days.  Again I feel like I have received my money's worth.  

20 years ago, Hawaii was just a dream.  

Good luck on becoming a board member.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 3, 2014)

Talkamotta, 

You made me chuckle regarding the similarities of our purchase.  We bought on ebay.  We paid a bit over $2K after all of the fees (incl MF), closing, etc.  It was supposed to be a 3 BR single week EOY.  But after I won the bid we found out that it was 2 weeks EOY.  They said that I could have the 2nd week for free if I wanted as the cost to split, re-deed and re-sell would be about the same to them.  So we too got 2 weeks for the price of 1.  I kind of like having 2 weeks EOY as we like to stay for longer than just a week.

By the way, if, after you send in your vote/proxy you are contacted by the mgmt company to send in another proxy assigning your voting power to them, I would advise not to do that.  The second proxy invalidates the original voting proxy.   Unless, you would rather have them vote as THEY see fit and not as YOU choose.  

The mgmt co. (IMHO) pretty much controls the assignment of votes.  So I don't think that I have much of a chance of being elected.  My only hope is that they feel that the value of the other owner on the board is less than mine.  I think that all parties could benefit from having more owner representation on the board.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 5, 2014)

I have received reports that some SOK owners have been contacted by Kevin Blair requesting that they assign their voting rights/proxy to the management group.  I have also heard that some people have been contacted via a "robo-call" asking them to assign their proxy rights to the management group.  While I appreciate the need to ensure a quorum, this is the same tactic that has been used in the past.  Many people don't really understand the situation and - - after voting - - re-assign their voting rights to someone else.  

I know that there is a general support on TUG of Vacation Clubs that are well represented by owners rather than Management personnel.  So, I am asking for your voting support.

I am not saying that the management employee group has done a bad job - - I'm merely saying that they could benefit in MANY ways from getting a bit more outside ideas, and advice.   I think that if they merely got better owner representation that the owners would be less frustrated.  Right now (based on my analysis of the "unaudited" financials) about 5 percent of their accounts are considered bad debt - - meaning owners who are throwing in the towel.  I think that if their owners had a higher degree of satisfaction, that number could be lower.

I am hoping that TUG members who are SOK owners or those that KNOW other SOK owners pass this message to them.  Feel free to contact me via PM.


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 6, 2014)

We are SOK owners.   Purchased resale.  2BR EOY


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 12, 2014)

If you are a Sands of Kahana owner, I would appreciate your vote.  Also, I bring to your attention that if you vote and then later sign a second proxy document that you are negating your original vote and are giving your voting power to the vacation club to vote as THEY see fit.

If you have a friend or acquaintance who owns at the Sands, I would appreciate if you could email him the link to this thread.

Mahalo, Bruce


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 26, 2014)

The SOKVC election results were:



David Lint (incumbent)                     2,422.5

Kevin Blair  (incumbent - - works for parent of management co)                   2,418.5

Bruce Rogers  (independent)              1,258

Charles Johnson  (independent)          8

Greg Swank     (independent)             2

The management company sent out a second mailing of proxies following the initial voting proxy mailing.  I found that a bit confusing - - as if they hadn't received my first ballot.  The second proxy only had provisions for the TS owner to vote for one candidate - - Kevin Blair - - the other two candidates were not even mentioned in the second proxy.  I read on-line that some people complained that they had never received the initial voting proxy.  I have no way of knowing whether or not that is true.  But it is what I read.  

The "policy" of the Vacation Club board has been to only apply their assigned proxy voting power to the incumbents rather than on a prorated basis to all of the candidates.  My personal observation is that this certainly helps to keep the management company controlled board in power.

It is a shame that the management company was not interested in getting any new blood along with new ideas on the board.  An example of one area where they need help - - I read all too many tripadvisor reviews complaining about chronic elevator problems.  About a month ago I read a communique from Kevin Blair commenting on the continuing elevator problem.  The level of elevator problems at the Sands seem (IMHO) extraordinarily high.  I don't recall ever experiencing elevator problems at any of the several timeshares that I have stayed at - - only at the Sands.  I only mention this because David Lint, long-term incumbent, is supposedly an elevator expert.  It seems surprising to me that the SOK has such chronic elevator problems when they have an resident expert on their BOD.    I'm not trying to be overly critical as I know that the Board and the management company have taken steps to try to improve the elevator problem.  However, they have not been 100 percent successful and the problem lingers.  

So I'm thinking - - Perhaps the SOKVC could have benefited from having some new blood on the board....  

Thanks to the 1258 people who gave me their vote.

(Disclaimer:  the above posting represents my personal opinions and my personal understanding.)


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 27, 2014)

I was very disappointed at that second mailing.  You had our vote.   We haven't had elevator issues when we are there and don't really use the pool but would like to see an election run the way it should be and that second mailing certainly isn't my idea of how to do it.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 27, 2014)

BornToTravel:  thanks for your support.


----------

